# Old John Deere



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

They have a man down the road from me that sell John Deere parts and restores old JD tractors this is one hes working on now. I don't know what model it is but it old.
Jody


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

The tractor might be A John Deere Unstyled model A or B


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Sergeant*

Whats is that cylinder standing strait up on the front for?
Jody


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Thats the steering gear box.They did not hide them back then.Just like the Farmall F-20's at that time.Later they put the grill and hood around it and made it smaller.Looks like a A to me.Partly how they got there name styled and unstyled.Because of the crude looking steering showing.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks johndeere that clears that up for me.
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*johndeere*

As Sergeant said it mite by an A oor B unstiyled but l thinks it is a BW unstiyled is there any serial numbers can you get more pics

Jbetts13 :serta:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

why do you think it is a BW??


----------

